# ieee80211 vs. mac80211 [SOLVED]

## RoundsToZero

How does ieee80211 relate to mac80211?  Both are by Intel, both are in the kernel, both are IEEE 802.11 libraries...Last edited by RoundsToZero on Fri Jun 08, 2007 6:30 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## username234

This site might help answer that question:

http://www.wi-fiplanet.com/tutorials/print.php/3672491

----------

## RoundsToZero

Wow, lots of stuff going on.  I haven't been following too closely; the ipw2200 0.3 driver (first version to support Tx/Rx) came out right after I bought my laptop so I was able to get it working almost immediately.  Since then I haven't thought about all the people stuck without driver support or stuck on ndiswrapper.  To be honest, when I started reading about this a while back I thought oh no, they're getting rid of ieee80211, I won't be able to use my driver anymore! but it looks like everything will continue to work.

At first I thought it was strange that they'd ditch it, instead of porting more drivers to it (I think the Intel ones are the only ones that use it right now), but apparently there were serious limitations.  I hope whatever shim they use between the ipw2x00 drivers and the new 802.11 layer will still give the benefit of the unified features like AP mode.

----------

## GNUtoo

if the new mac is the deviscape branch there are a lot of driver that use it including:

->dadwifi(madwifi with deviscape stack)

->rt2x00

----------

